# Easy Weed and EW Stretch Peeling!! Help!!



## genabroesch (Jan 29, 2014)

Help!! I just did a school order for the town I live in. It is a small town and ppl like to talk. I finally got the chance to do an order and now the calls are coming i with peeling letters!  Here is what they ordered:

Boxercraft flannel pants that I heat pressed Siser Easy Weed white letters down the leg. Letters are peeling.

Augusta 100% polyester wicking pullover that I put logo on full front and names on back in white and black Easy Weed Stretch and Easy Weed. Letters are falling off, even on shirts that never get dried in dryers.

Augusta polyester shorts with logo on leg and numbers on other leg with Easy Weed. Numbers are falling off. 

I had a small 2 yard piece of Easy Weed Extra that I used when I got low on the stretch and the regular Easy Weed. Is it from the Extra?? I am not positive which I used since I ran out of stretch and then went to regular then to Extra. Sorry. PLEASE HELP!!


----------



## stphnwinslow (Sep 20, 2010)

How long did you press them and at what temp? Did you use a teflon sheet or parchment paper? Is the flannel 100% cotton?

I have had some trouble with stretch recently as well.


----------



## jimcr (Feb 3, 2009)

its definitely a problem with the polyester and non cottons. you will have to find out which can go on polyester and go from there, Contact Seiser and see if they had problems on a cert batch , 
I put some on the 100% poly but used specialty materials (Theroflex PLus). worked fine just have to watch the temp. Did wash tests ect with out problems. I have heard of special treatments on some shirts prier to heat pressing due to the polyester and wicking in the shirt. 
Some times you have to due your home work first to be sure a problem doesn't bite you in the butt.
There is a difference between the 2 > EasyWeed Extra Heat Transfer Vinyl | Siser North America
> EasyWeed™ Heat Transfer Vinyl | Siser North America when you look you will see that the easyweed is not for coated polyester which is a wicking agent.


----------



## genabroesch (Jan 29, 2014)

325 degrees, 15 seconds, peeled hot, repressed 15 sec. I rarely use a teflon sheet. Been pressing for over 10 years and hardly use it. lost it for like 3 years, lol so I bought another one.

Pants are 100% cotton flannel. Shorts and pullovers were 100% poly with wicking, t shirt was plain 50/50 blend. 

I literally peeled the name off the back of the t and poly pullover. One number fell righ toff a kids shorts but on the other leg the logo is fine????

Sales rep at Heat Transfer Warehouse told me to wipe the poly with alcohol to make sure to wipe off the wicking chemical. I did. He said the stretch would work fine. When I ran out, I used regular easy weed for the t shirts.

I was so worried about white letters turning pink that I guess I should have washed my sample 5 times to see if it would fall off.


----------



## stphnwinslow (Sep 20, 2010)

You're having the same problem that I posted about around a month ago. 

I wish someone from a distributor or from Siser would come on here and acknowledge this problem.


----------



## Bryan Ultduct (May 10, 2011)

I am fairly new to this and I really dislike using Sisers or Thermoflex to put names on the back of shirts with good plastisol transfers on the front. HTW got me away from extra or plus and back to easy weed or thermoflex plus for my 50-50, 100 % poly shirts,(after someone from HTW said it was better to use a couple of years back) was told this material was to go into the material where the extra's attach to the outside of the material... Either way I went to plastisol names for my good customers as much as possible cuz I know what the results will be. We do a lot of what names on red shirts, sounds like you do too and its the worst combo out there. Also was told most the pink bleeding will happen when pressing if it's going to happen.
Back to your problem, how about taking your material to someone else and have them press it and see what happens? If there pressing works then you must look at what your doing or eq, and if they got issues at least you know what might not be the problems, yes problems suck! My performance shirts I like to prewash, don't know if it helps but it doesn't hurt. I also have used cleaner on certain shirts that have made transfers turn pink in the past, don't know if it helps but why not try anything when messing with red shirts and white letters.


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Could the flannel pants have a flame retardent or other coating? Not sure about the poly.


----------



## jimcr (Feb 3, 2009)

have you checked the temp on your press?


----------



## genabroesch (Jan 29, 2014)

stphnwinslow said:


> You're having the same problem that I posted about around a month ago.
> 
> I wish someone from a distributor or from Siser would come on here and acknowledge this problem.


I did call Siser. He said it was most likely that my press may have a cold spot on it. I am supposed to get one of those heat guns and check it. He also told me that Stretch works on most materials, except Nylon of course. He also said to never over heat as it burns the adhesive, so the ones you leave on accidentally when the phone rings might actually be the ones peeling off. (So he says.) He said to pay attention to the pressure too. Stretch needs more pressure than Easy Weed and Extra.

I did order another roll of Stretch from HTW and plan to use for my next school order(if they keep ordering.) I also made five shirts in house today for me and my kids to wear and test out with the glitter and the white I have to see how they wash up before I offer them. I used both poly and 100% cotton pullovers. I will keep you posted.

Might need to invest in a new press....open to suggestions for that...


----------



## Chewy13 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kinda curious how this all panned out. I've had some issues with both EasyWeed and EW Stretch...and have had some successes. Soooo I dunno. I like how they both cut and weed but with some of the lifting and cracking issues I've with my own hoodies and such had I'm hesitant to sell to customers.

Seems like sometimes I follow the instructions it works fine....sometimes it doesnt work fine and I gotta re-press....sometimes it peels after the first wash and I gotta throw it under the heat again (we'll see how that came out...) looked fine and "wore" just fine during cheer practice....we'll see after I wash it again.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Sounds like a sizing problem


----------

